# Skin disease?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Anybody ever see anything like this before? I've had them since October and they have been fine up until about a month ago. Doesn't look like it's growing, they still act healthy, and it happened to two of three retics.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

are they rubbing the snout on anything?


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd move them to a clean QT to start, then send a picture off to Dr. Frye. 

Describe their tank setup. What kind of substrate are you using?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Looks more like fungus than a rub. I've had similar spots show up on some Intermedius a few years back. In my case it cleared up on its own, but I would definitely email Dr. Frye or another vet soon.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

I moved to Phoenix from Michigan about a month ago, so they might have been rubbing their noses in their transport containers, but I don't remember seeing anything until a week or two later.

I'm using the same subsrate I've been using for years covered in a bunch of leaf litter. Coco panel background, and a bunch of broms hanging all over. No wood or anything. 

I'll send an email to Dr. Frye like suggested and hope he has something to say.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It MIGHT be just a nose rub, if it doesn't spread ---but you might not want to wait for it to get worse before you get a professional opinion. 

My male imi had a tiny spot on his head which I figured out later was him hiding in a rather snug spot behind a piece of cork bark and he rubbed his head on it. I plugged up the spot with some moist sphagnum moss, and the spot disappeared within a week. The spot he had was brown, so not really grey, but also not as large as what you have pictured. This spot was maybe 2 mm.


----------

